

A path forward for an LLVM toolchain on Windows - amboar
http://blog.llvm.org/2013/09/a-path-forward-for-llvm-toolchain-on.html

======
dcohenp
Great news. The blog post discusses C++ specifically, but I wonder what (if
anything) this means for C, which has traditionally been a pain in the ass in
Windows due to Microsoft's refusal to support C99 (though that may be changing
[1]). If they're using the native MS libc (which is great for integration
purposes), it's possible they simply can't implement some features anyway.

[1]: [http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2013/06/c99-ac...](http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2013/06/c99-acknowledged-at-last-as-microsoft-lays-out-its-path-
to-c14/)

